# Private Kit - Location Logging



## mathepac (12 Apr 2020)

Private Kit - Location Logging via your mobile device:   

I know, if you contract the virus and become ill, it's rather like locking the stable door after the horse has bolted, but in such an eventuality, it may prove useful to be able to track where you've been and act as an aide memoire to those you've been in contact with, and it may help highlight were you might have picked  up the virus and those you might have passed it on to.

As our government/health services can't/won't do sample collection or testing for a variety of reasons, if we could reduce the effort needed in back-tracking locations visited and people contacted by those infected, it might free up some resources to get on with proper testing and save some lives.   

The usual disclaimers apply here, I have no connection with the developers or the distributors and if you decide to use it, you do so at at your own risk.

From the MIT website:- 

"Designed with data security and privacy protection at its heart, MIT Private Kit is the next generation of secure location logging

Location logs provide time-stamped records of where you’ve been. By logging your location, researchers can explore exciting new opportunities in personal wellbeing, finance, environmental science, and other areas.

Private Kit’s trail generator logs your device’s location once every five minutes and stores 28 days of data in under 100KB of space – less space than a single picture.  But what is truly exciting about Private Kit is its privacy protection."

Download the App for iOS or Android and get more information here ->  http://privatekit.mit.edu/


----------

